# This is why you should clean frequently



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I normally clean my tank every 2 to 3 days and at the rate i feed my fish doing my experiment i need to.....

Take a look at this water after 3 days....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow that looks like a cup of tea lol!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Aye its dirty as hell, my fish are messy buggers, this goes to show why we say so much filtration is required...


----------



## shuck (Oct 8, 2007)

wow! btw what size are ur fish now?


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

try cleaning out the filter it worked for me


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice looking water there Dez.









What percentage of water are you changing every 2-3 days?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i normally do around 20% mate.................

@shuck, i am going to measure them today but they have grown since last time


----------



## rolly_169 (Jul 23, 2007)

is that stuff sucked out if the gravel as well? cause its probably just beneficial bacteria if so


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i can asure you mate, its basically crap.....................................


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow! You must be power feeding your fish for fast growth. Good thing you are doing those water changes. Do you check your water parameters too. Lets see some pics of your big fish.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

This doesn't prove anything.... I can show you my water which is much much darker right after a massive change due to the large amount of peat I use in my tank. I could also show you water that has high nitrates that looks crystal clear. Test kits are the only way to determine if you are changing enough water.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Aaronic said:


> This doesn't prove anything.... I can show you my water which is much much darker right after a massive change due to the large amount of peat I use in my tank. I could also show you water that has high nitrates that looks crystal clear. Test kits are the only way to determine if you are changing enough water.


Very true


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

How much filtration are you running on your tank Dezboy ???

That water looks brutal!


----------

